# Hands On and Live



## babsgn

*"and  delivered as Hands On and Live to small class sizes**"*
*no acabo de poder darle sentido a esta frase referida a formación online de una empresa*
*gracias mil*


----------



## babsgn

*"and delivered as Hands On and Live to small class sizes"*
*creo que podría ser algo como *
*"y entregado como prácticas y en directo a clases de pequeño tamaño"*
** 
*es un curso ....*


----------



## 0scar

¿Por qué Hands On and Live está escrito en mayúsculas?


----------



## mora

0scar said:


> ¿Por qué Hands On and Live está escrito en mayúsculas?



¿Ignorancia?    Mayúsculas no son necesario. 

saludos

mora


----------



## babsgn

Pues la verdad, lo desconozco, corté y pegué tal cual venía en el documento "*and  delivered as Hands On and Live to small class sizes** ", y como no acabo de entender el significado, pues menos.*


----------



## 0scar

Posiblemente entonces sea la marca comercial de un software o sistema, aparte de que quiere decir algo así como como "clases con prácticas en [pacientes, cirugía,etc.] reales/vivos"


----------



## fenixpollo

En la industria de capacitación, esta jerga es común:
_deliver_ - facilitar una clase; dar una clase; enseñar un módulo de capacitación
_hands on_ - capacitación práctica, donde los participantes hacen el proceso estudiado en la clase (en vez de leer o escuchar una presentación acerca del proceso)
_live_ - una clase en vivo, en vez de en línea o grabado

Me imagino que el escritor puso mayúsculas en los nombres de los tipos de instrucción para que se vieran más oficiales o formales, pero no es necesario escribirlos con mayúsculas.

Saludos.


----------



## babsgn

Hola,
Gracias por vuestras respuestas, creo que puede quedar de la siguiente manera ya que se refiere a formación: "e impartido en vivo y en directo para pequeños grupos"
Muchas gracias


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría "_impartido en vivo y con demostraciones prácticas_"


----------



## babsgn

la verdad, mucho mejor.
gracias


----------

